

Not everything is awesome - pja
http://labs.ft.com/2014/08/not-everything-is-awesome/

======
laughfactory
Awesome article. I can't tell you how sick I am off job postings which say
they're looking for "rock star" developers, etc. Nothing turns me of faster
because as this article illustrates well, who on earth would describe
themselves as a "rock star"? And would they make a good employee? I doubt it.
I certainly don't want to work with people who think they're rock stars, or
for people who expect me to be their subjective and imprecise definition of a
rock star.

